# Hunter's guilt?



## Asgardian (Jan 28, 2013)

Hey quick question, anybody else on here feel a bit of a hunter's guilt when it comes to hunting in general?

A while back I went hunting with my uncle (bow hunting, slingshots aren't exactly legal to use here for hunting game animals) and me being animal lover kind of contrasted with with my inner hunter. I mean I managed to snag a couple rabbits with ease but part of me felt guilt of taking the life of an animal.

I was just wondering if anybody else ever felt this before and how they dealt with it? I mean I could always just simply not hunt but part of me thought it was kind of thrilling hunting rabbits but the other part of me was like "what the hell man?!"


----------



## Viper010 (Apr 21, 2012)

It's that little tang of guilt that makes one a good hunter, in my opinion. 
It ensures that you take no more than you need, that you aim for quick humane kill shots, and that you do not take the shot when you're not sure of a clean kill.
We all must eat, the rabbit and the hawk alike, and it is only natural some kill for their dinner, us included. But showing some respect for your dinner, and ensuring it doesn't suffer any more than strictly necessary is the only good, responsible way to do it, in my eyes at least.

So yes, I very much share your sentiment, and I think the great majority of hunters do.

Thank you for sharing your sentiments. I think you have a good heart, most certainly not a cowardly one.


----------



## CornDawg (Sep 27, 2015)

Hunger cancels guilt, and establishes dominion.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

I think Viper010 summed it up very well. I hunt for food, and sometimes to eliminate a pest. For every animal I kill, I think there are fewer battery-raised chickens, caged hogs, feedlot cows, etc. that have to suffer that kind of life. Death at my hands is a LOT more humane than death by any other predator. The food I harvest will be organic, range fed. That will be much better for me, and for the animals I eat.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Phoul Mouth (Jan 6, 2015)

I am 100% with Viper. I couldn't have said it better.


----------



## Peter Recuas (Mar 6, 2014)

Each action can be sublime or despicable depending on the circumstances, the best way to deal with the dilemma is to think first, act without doubt and not refuse the consequences of what we have decided to do


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Agree with Viper. But bear in mind that part of the rabbits natural condition is being a prey animal. Sort of like cheeseburgers running wild. We as a civilization have severely constricted the number of their natural predators that cull them and keep them from becoming a pest. It is up to man (and cats) to take their place. So if humane kills and sensible harvests are your standards, then proceed.


----------



## Onyx (Dec 10, 2010)

An "evolutionary" perspective might help deal with the guilt.
Most species hunt and kill for food and survival.
This reflex has been honed from time immemorial.
The instinct is still strong despite the fact that most people
live in cities and purchase their food.
My cat (very domesticated) is well fed and taken care of. 
It just can't resist parading it's catch of birds and mice.
She never eats it and much prefers the pet food I give her.
Let's face it, shooting a moving target is exhilarating...wonder why...
Our ancestors did it out of necessity, guilt was not part of the equation.

Nothing wrong with having mixed feelings on the topic. Quite the contrary.


----------



## Greyman (Mar 9, 2016)

TheAsgardian said:


> Hey quick question, anybody else on here feel a bit of a hunter's guilt when it comes to hunting in general?
> A while back I went hunting with my uncle (bow hunting, slingshots aren't exactly legal to use here for hunting game animals) and me being animal lover kind of contrasted with with my inner hunter. I mean I managed to snag a couple rabbits with ease but part of me felt guilt of taking the life of an animal.
> I was just wondering if anybody else ever felt this before and how they dealt with it? I mean I could always just simply not hunt but part of me thought it was kind of thrilling hunting rabbits but the other part of me was like "what the **** man?!"


mate we all have feelings which is what makes us a little different from the other animals on the planet, but feelings aside its still a natural instinct to many of us, every generation there are less and less people with those instincts, which is a bad thing for the human species, because one day there will be know oil and know electric and there mobile phones and credit cards will cease to be of any relevance, those that choose to deny there natural hunter gatherer instincts will just sit there and die after they have eaten the last frozen pizza, whilst the more honest and down to earth among us will survive and flourish, it's just the nature of the beast, give every animal you kill the respect they deserve, then sleep with a clear conscience knowing you are ready and prepared to save the human race when you are needed. I have central heating and a log fire in my house, but I can still make fire from friction,for the day I need to, same thing , the meak will inherit the earth, we just don't know when, so don't beat yourself up mate


----------



## D.Nelson (Feb 20, 2014)

I feel a little sorry that they are the lesser creatures being hunted. But that is how it works and that is life.


----------



## gabeb (Jan 1, 2016)

Whenever you kill something you do just that, you kill it. That means it will no longer crawl, fly, or hop. You need to be able to kill the animal in a fashion that it's last moments are painless. Basically don't stress an animal out by shooting it where it can get away. Practice until at LEAST you can hit an American quarter with hunting bands NOT target band that generally have a lighter pull. So to answer you're question would you want to die slowly or immediatly.


----------



## Outback (Apr 8, 2013)

Hi everyone, I have always felt a little bit of guilt/sadness when I have taken a game animal, not so much for pest species.

I would imagine all good hunters tend to feel the same.


----------



## DestroyerOfEVIL (May 11, 2015)

I do not hunt but I do fish, and since this is a question about ethics and not technique, I hope that my answering this is okay. I do feel guilty about ending an animals life, but I think that that is a good thing. I knew someone once who told me about their recent trip hunting rabbits, and when I asked him how he cooks them, he told gave me this funny look and told me that "You can't eat rabbits in the winter - they have too many parasites." He just completely lacked respect for the animals. Like Viper said, your guilt prevents you from being cruel and/or taking too many.


----------

